# The Thing from Another World resin kit



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I picked this guy up from a dealers table at Jaxcon yesterday. I had never heard of Solarwind Productions but did recognize some of the female resin figures the guy had up for sale as well. It appears this is the only scifi figure kit they produce. It is classic Aurora size and the castings appear to be very nicely sculpted and very clean needing only some minimal effort to clean up for painting. I've never seen the movie so now need to get a hold of a copy for viewing. Have a look:










Bob K.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I've had that kit since it came out maybe six or seven years ago, maybe longer....
It's still in my to-do pile but it's a terrific sculpt and fits in well with the Aurora style.
My only gripe is the nameplate cast into the crate...I feel it would have been better leaving the crate intact and having the nameplate at the front edge of the base....


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

It's a great kit, I'm almost done with mine and it fits the Aurora scale very well. 
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

It is very cool, I picked one up a few WFs ago. It's one of my favorite Aurora styled kits, just need to get around to actually building it. BTW Solarwind did another larger version of The Thing:

http://www.foxfirestudio.com/thething2.htm


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So what color was the guy's skin then, a yellowish/green? That's what the pics seem to indicate and the movie marquee I've seen. Of course the film was in black and white so it wouldn't have been detectable from that. I suppose that marquee is the best thing to go with. And for anyone who has seen the film was there a scene similar to the sculpt with a barrel, crate, and picket fence? As I said, a very nice sculpt and almost perfect casting so I may start this one soon. It won't be too difficult overall so should go fairly quickly. It is funny to see this apparently has been out for quite a while as it seems most garage kit companies only exist for 3 or 4 years.

And Rob, are you going to do an episode on it?

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, 
I went with the light green (mixed with olive drape) to give it an error color I think! And I used the Velocity on him! That is on the head, hands and boots.  The body I used the Iwata!



And I'm definitely taking him to Wonderfest!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm going with blues since it's the Things "natural" color in the short story...if I remember correctly. 
Rob


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I just bought one of these myself from Solarwind - fast shipping!. It's a great kit and would be great in styrene.

http://www.foxfirestudio.com/thething.htm


----------

